# The gray man



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I searched and found no existing threads on this topic. I am interested to know if any folks could or would play the gray man of sorts during a SHTF event? I know that this depends on many factors such as resources, influence, personal needs and values, etc...but to simplify things, could or would you play the part of the gray man?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

My definition of grayman is someone who blends in. 

I would definately want to blend in.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I do that now

I seldom wear logo shirts

I do not have political bumper stickers - I have none

unless I am hunting I do not wear camo

I never wear expensive shooting vests with lots of pockets

I try to never look confused or lost

I do not make it know or obvious I am carrying a weapon


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Depends on the event. Having it in your repertoire would be good the same as knowing when to exemplify being a hard target. Just part of being prepared.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

really though, come SHTF... I am not going to be around enough to be noticed.. I am staying on my land and avoiding the mall, walmart, the distribution center where some people think they are going to go to stock up on stolen/looted food (oops I mean scavenged/salvaged) and other supplies

if the SHTF event is big enough.. anybody that is out and about will be noticed...either by the powers that be or people looking to see if they are weak


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I guess that I should have clarified gray man. One who works with the govt/authorities, but works to undermine them/benefit the people by engaging in behind the scenes actions.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I guess that I should have clarified gray man. One who works with the govt/authorities, but works to undermine them/benefit the people by engaging in behind the scenes actions.


I am not familar with this definition of gray man. But, no I wouldnt.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My Greek-godlike stature, remarkable good looks (for a slightly overweight middle-aged man) and larger than life personality prohibits me from being the "gray man".

:stick:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> I am not familar with this definition of gray man. But, no I wouldnt.


I have heard this definition along with the one many folks think of and that being blending in and not drawing attention. I see gray men as being important bigger picture.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I assume you mean "G-man"?

The only depiction of "gray man" I've ever seen is someone who wishes to not stand out.
The funny part is, most who think they're doing this actually stand out like a sore thumb.
5.11 pants, an instructor's belt, and a plain black hat is NOT being a "gray man". :laughhard:


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

I think where I live in a rural area and being miles and miles from any goverment agency, it wouldn't work for me being a gray man. The most I travel in a week is about 20 miles round trip to buy groceries and stop off at the local feed store. In and out fast and head home.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I guess the new trend of driving around with a jacked up, big tired truck with loud exhaust and $1000 of LED lights wouldn't be a good idea??


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I subscribe to the gray man theory. Gray clothes, gray vehicle, gray house. (No camo, no Beemer, no McMansion).

My main problem will be blending into a gaunt, starving populace. Too much linguine.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I dress for what I am going to do that day ,, hunting ,, fishing ,, target shooting,, car show ,, flea market ,, ect. that's the only way to blend in ,, when SHTF you wear what ever you need to wear at the time ,, "winter , summer , spring, fall " that is how you blend in .....


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

All grey, every day.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Chipper said:


> I guess the new trend of driving around with a jacked up, big tired truck with loud exhaust and $1000 of LED lights wouldn't be a good idea??


As long as you don't ride on 24's with low pro mud tires. I hate that look. Are you ghetto or country? Make up your mind!

Gray man as I've heard it, is someone who blends in. Someone who works for the feds to undermind them would be a mole, or an operative IMO. I'd rather blend in. However, if there was something I could do in the other aspect, probably would.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

How do you choose out an effective Grey Man from the herd of refugees?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Gray man means, to me, urban camo, blend in, in all situations


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ever see how those at government house view those who do the dirty work disposable?


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Gray Man = The unlucky bastard on a ship that deals with the "gray water"! Yuck!


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Like others grey man to me means the person who doesn't get a second look. To a degree one can start in on developing a grey man "look" right here and now. Regardless of what one's individual style is, if that's how people are used to seeing you then any change would stand out. To go from sneakers, sports t shirts, and jeans to tactical boots, 5.11 pants, and a shooting jacket would probably raise a few eyebrows. The human brain is geared to look for patterns. We're really good at it. A change in a pattern stands out a lot more than the pattern itself. It's why I have my EMT and Paramedic students take their own, hopefully, healthy vital signs all the time. So they'll know what normal is so that abnormal stands out like a sore thumb.

Gradual changes to one's outward appearance are more desirable. Or if there is a big change having a reason (other than overtly prepping) to cover it so that it makes sense. Think it's a good idea to wear moisture wicking hiking pants with tons of pockets everywhere so that if one has to bug out on foot it's easier to carry things? By all means, but it would also make sense for one to actually go out on a hike from time to time. That's just an example.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I try to be as "gray man" as I can but at 6'4 and 220 it's a little hard. Back in my youth when I frequented bars and pool halls I was always the one the little tough guy in the joint thought he had to fight to prove something.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

I understand the gray man to a degree. I think that more than anything, to me, its more like OPSEC if you plan on bugging in. If you plan to bug out or are stranded during a SHTF event and have to get home then yes by all mean try to do anything and everything you can not to stand out and get to where you need. As an everyday going about a normal day, it almost impossible to be a gray man all the time. For example if you are from an area like me then its normal to see camo clothes all the time. In fact I know a few people that dont have much other clothes. If you go on vacation, depending on where you go and what for, you take your normal clothes. So if someone from here was to go to NYC, more than likely they would take the same clothes they wear around here, so that would not be very grayish. I think thats its a good idea to use some sort of precautions not to stand out, but to always be the so called invisible person that someone would not pick out of a crowd is asinine.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Years of work related stress has given me alot of grey hairs does that count?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Slippy said:


> My Greek-godlike stature, remarkable good looks (for a slightly overweight middle-aged man) and larger than life personality prohibits me from being the "gray man".
> 
> :stick:


Same here. I'm a big fella with a gregarious personality that draws people in. I know no strangers and can strike up a conversation anywhere. So I'm between 5'10" and 6'6" depending on the convenience store I'm in at the time, and about 260 pounds which is only height/weight proportionate if I'm 7'8" - I am not.

I try to dress as grey as I can - actually out here in AZ as tan as I can. But when I go somewhere, I like to adopt the clothes of the area. My desert grey man would stick out like a tactical turd in the high fashion shopping and dining corridor of Scottsdale and the torn jeans and raspberry colored affliction douche nozzle shirts of Scottsdale would stick out like a high fashion f-wad in my neck of the desert. So I have an eclectic collection of clothes.

I will say this. As a bit of an old timer, I believe that every young man should have khaki pants, a white collared shirt, a red power tie, and a navy blazer. That combo will let you go anywhere civilized and look sharp but not stand out. The fact that young men make it out of high school without this wedding, funeral, job interview, church service appropriate gear irks the ever loving mess out of me. That should be a class in high school when they pull young men aside for sex ed. Teach them how to shave, how to groom facial hair if they are going to embrace it, how to wear deodorant, and how to dress appropriately. That means nice for important events and grey for everyday.


----------

